# Solved: 'Access Denied' adding to 'Favorites'



## ymfoster

I have been unable to add to 'My Favourites' in IE since transferring from XP to W8.

I believe it has something to do with my username & have seen some fixes which are too complicated for me,

is there a simple fix, ?

Thanks, Yvonne


----------



## davehc

Not quite sure where you are seeing a folder with that name? But, for what it is worth, the folders under your username which begin with "My" are system folders and cannot be, under normal circumstances, accessed or altered. I think you probably have, in the view options, the System folders/files made visible(?)


If you scroll down under your username, you should see another folder, entitled "favorites". This will allow you access.


----------



## ymfoster

Hi Dave, 

Thanks for your reply,

I should have called it 'Favorites' , I've changed the heading.

I transferred my folders from XP & can access them ok to go to saved websites, but when I try to save a new site to 'Favorites' access is denied & I can only save to 'toolbar', 

Yvonne


----------



## davehc

Are you doing it correctly? In IE, my preference is to right click a space on the site, and, from the drop down, select "Add to favorites". I can then specify which folder in favorites I want.


----------



## davehc

Possibly, if you transferred the whole folder from XP, you have lost ownership. Try this:


Move the whole "favorites" folder to a safe location.
Create another empty Folder, "Favorites"
Transfer the contents, only, of the old folder, back to the new folder.
See if that solves the problem.


If not, try "take ownership" Unzip the attached and run it. If you then right click the favorites folder, you will see a new option, "Take ownership"
Do this. Now see if you are successful.


----------



## ymfoster

davehc said:


> Are you doing it correctly? In IE, my preference is to right click a space on the site, and, from the drop down, select "Add to favorites". I can then specify which folder in favorites I want.


Yes I was doing that ......



davehc said:


> Possibly, if you transferred the whole folder from XP, you have lost ownership. Try this:
> 
> Move the whole "favorites" folder to a safe location.
> Create another empty Folder, "Favorites"
> Transfer the contents, only, of the old folder, back to the new folder.
> See if that solves the problem.
> 
> If not, try "take ownership" Unzip the attached and run it. If you then right click the favorites folder, you will see a new option, "Take ownership"
> Do this. Now see if you are successful.


I did as you suggested & moved all my folders into 'My Documents'
then created all the folders & sub folders in 'Favorites' then cut & pasted all the contents of each folder to appropriate folders in 'Favorites' can now save new sites to my folders,

So thanks very much for your help Dave, :up:

Much appreciated,

Yvonne


----------

